# What's going on with me?



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

Ok I just started school and have been eating practically nothing becaues I'm scared i will have gas. For one day i would eat things like a piece of toast(whole wheat), half a sandwich(with no cheese), pretzels, and hamburger meat. The next day at school i had really bad diarrhea. It was normal though. It was watery and light/reddish brown(which is like regular diarrhea), but the smell was just horrifying. It smelt like baby wipes mixed with a strong disgusting smell i can't even describe. Is this coming from the food or what? I was wondering if it was my pills 'cause my mom thinks i wasn't taking enough water with them. I take digestive enzymes, juice plus, and probiotics. Please help me please!!!!


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Honestly, I can't really tell you what the "smell" means, because my diarrhea usually doesn't smell too pleasant. It often has a strong chemical type of smell.On those days you have diarrhea do you take anything to stop it? If you have diagnosed IBS-D, Imodium AD works great for stopping diarrhea. Also, prescription Lomotil is said to be quite good, too.The hamburger meat is fattening, so that could have been what triggered the diarrhea.


----------



## 19907 (Jul 24, 2005)

In my experience digestive enzymes do not help my IBS and tend to make me very gaseous. You might want to try cutting them out for a little bit or taking them every other day as opposed to every day. There are also different types and you might want to try something different than what you are currently taking. I try to avoid them all together. I also have a friend who does not have IBS but started taking the enzymes and got terrible gas and diarrhea.


----------



## 19482 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have the same bad smell sometimes,and it sucks !! I don't know what causes that,but I hate it. One more thing I've read that peppermint tea is helpful, I'm using it daily and I usually have D attacks in the morning before school,Damn I hate this.I eat rice during lunch times,snacks and juoice during dinner,I don't know what triggers D.


----------

